# زملائي في منتدى الإدارة - طلب مساعدة في الأبنية العالية



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (23 يوليو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72326.html​زملائي الأعزاء:-
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تعاقدت مؤخرا والحمد لله، للعمل في السعودية، كمدير لمشروع برج،وكوني لم أنفذ سابقا هذا النوع تحديدا من الأبنية ( رغم أن خبراتي تتعدى 27 سنة) ،أرجو من زملائي ممن عملوا بهذا المجال، تزويدي بما لديهم، من خبرات، ونصائح عن هذا الموضوع لهذا المجال ،حيث كثر الطلب عليه في دول الخليج العربي هذه الأيام.

وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
موفق إن شاء الله مهندس عبد الرحمن، أعتقد أن مدير المشروع الناجح يستطيع أن يدير أى مشروع حتى لو لم يكن له سابق خبرة بنفس الأعمال الموجوده فيه ولكن أعتقد أنه لابد أن يؤمن لنفسه مجموعه من المهندسين المتميزين ذوى خبرة بهذا المجال و يفضل أن يكون لديه مدير موقع له خبره جيده بهذا المجال.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا أخي مصطفى ،لكن حرصي واستعدادي للعمل الجديد جعلني أطلب مساعدة الخبراء بهذا المجال،فقد يفيدني زميل بمعلومة توفر علي وقت لأعرفها


----------



## الزعيم2000 (24 يوليو 2008)

Congratulation Our Dear Brother 
Hoping You All Succeed In Your New Job
We Are Trust In You

Brother, I Work In Towers 50 Floors And 34 Floors 
You Can Ask Me Which Information You Need Exactly And I Will Tryto Discuss With My Colleges In Work Who Have The Same Your Greate Experience Because Really We Cannot Cope You In Such Experoence 
Anyway
High Rise Buildings Require Special Arrangements Such As
Site Layout Organization
Pouring, Fixed Pump 
Tower Cranes

Piling
Shoring System
Hilipad
Health Club

And The Most Powerful Planning Techniqe Is "line Of Balance" Lob

Iam Under Your Service With All My Own Data


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (24 يوليو 2008)

زميلي الزعيم،أحمد الله أن ما أحتاجة موجود لديك،فأنت معروف بعطائك
بصراحة أنا محتاج لكل ما ذكرت،ولو بقليل من الشرح،أريد أن أحضر نفسي قبل السفر بكل ما أحتاجه من معلومات،لأبدء من حيث انتهى الزملاء بهذا الموضوع،حيث أن هذا الموضوع أكيد له خصوصية،أحب معرفتها قبل بداية العمل،أكيد انت عرفت قصدي


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 يوليو 2008)

أين أنت أيها الزعيم،انتظر المساعدة في الموضوع


----------



## الزعيم2000 (27 يوليو 2008)

أنا معك أخى 
و لكنى بالفعل مقل جدا على الانترنت
حاضر أخى سأرسل لك ملفات صور لفتح النقاش معك سامحنى للتأخير و أنا على الوعد , و لكن إدعى لى لانى امر بمرحلة حرجة و أحتاج للوقت و الجهد فى العمل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (28 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية والصحة وشكرا لك،واتمنى لك المرور بالمرحلة الحرجة فأنت قدها يا باش مهندس وزيادة
وفقك الله


----------



## Jamal (28 يوليو 2008)

مبروك للاخ عبد الرحمن وان شاء الله بالتوفيق
المهندس الزعيم2000 نتمنى ان نستفيد من خبراتك
بالاضافة الى ما ذكرت ارجو منك افادتنا بمايلي:
1- معلومات عن Tower Crane وطريقة تركيبه وفكه في نهاية المشروع ومعايير اختيار موقعها وعددها.
2- تقنيات صب الخرسانات في المشروع وايضا في الحصيرة خاصة انها تكون بسماكة عالية وكيف يتم تثبيت شبكة الحديد العلوية وتدعيمها
3- اعمال التدعيم للاسقف والجدران في الادوار العليا
4-اعمال التحضيرات في الموقع Mobilization
5-الطواقم المنفذة للمشروع : مهندسين و مراقبين وفنيين عمال ..... Staff
6-الاعمال الهندسية من اعتماد المخططات والمواد وتسليم الاستشاري
7-نظام المراسلات والتقارير
8-التخطيط للمشروع والجدول الزمني وتحليل التكاليف ومراقبتها.

عذرا على الاطالة نمنى منك المساعدة والتوضيح وشكرا


----------



## محمد ماهر حسانين (28 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الجليل الزعيم 2000
نتمنى منك المساعده
ولكن بتوضيح المشاكل التى واجتها وكيف اعانك الله
على الحل
نتمنى لك التوفيق باذن الله


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 يوليو 2008)

اولا نهنيء ونبارك لك العمل الجديد اخي الكريم عبد الرحمن

ثانيا نتمنى لك طيب المقام في السعودية

ثالثا عن العمل بالابراج العالية
وبالرغم من انني ليس لي سابقة عمل فيه

الا ان ادارة العمل بادواتها الصحيحة
من برامج زمنية ومتابعتها
و اجتماعات اسبوعية دورية مع فرق العمل المختلفة والاستشاري
و الفورمات الجيدة لطلبات الفحص وغيرها
ومتابعة مختبرات المواد وتقاريرها
و دراسة المستندات التعاقدية وبالاخص اتفاقية التعاقد 
و علاقات جيدة مع المشرفين من جهاز الاستشاري والمالك
وعلاقات انسانية اخوية حازمة وصديقة مع فريق العمل 
و تدارس عن قرب مع مهندس التخطيط والمتابعة والتكاليف بالمشروعCost& planning Eng.
و مرور دائم على كل ادوار المشروع بشكل مفاجيء وغير معلوم لفرق العمل
وبناء هيكل تنظيمي قوي من مراقبة جودة ومكتب فني و مهندسي تنفيذ ومشرفين فنيين
وخطابات متبادلة مع اطراف العمل يتم الرد فيها على ما بين السطور ان وجد
وتثبيت الحقوق بمستندات مكتوبة وليس شفهية

كل تلك الامور وغيرها من ادوات وخطوات واجراءات
مما لا يخفى عليكم بالطبع
تمكنكم من ادارة العمل بامتياز

وننتظر اخونا الكريم الزعيم 2000 بما سيجود به علينا من ملفات في مثل هذا المشروع

مع وافر دعواتي لك بالخير والتوفيق والنجاح​


----------



## قلم معماري (29 يوليو 2008)

اود اولا ان اشكر م. عبد الرحمن علي اتاحة الفرصة لتبادل الخبرات بين الاخوة الافاضل متمنيا له طيب العيش في الدولة الشقيقة السعودية ، وسعة الرزق في العلم والمال والاولاد.
كما اخص بالشكر م. نهر النيييل علي هذا الملخص الرائع والملم بجميع امور ادارة المشاريع الكبيرة ، حيث معظم هذه النقاط تعرضت لها في العامين الماضيين اثناء عملي باحد البنايات ( ارضي + 25 طابق سكني + 4 طوابق خدمية) كمهندس مشروع ومهندس معماري في المكتب الفني وحاليا اقوم بالاشراف علي تشطيبات المدخل الرئيسي بهذا المبني ، متمنيا للجميع دوام التوفيق.


----------



## محمد ماهر حسانين (29 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
زملائى الافاضل م.عبد الرحمن فى بدايه حديثه اراد التحدث عن خبرة تنفيذ هذه المشروعات
والتى تحدث عنها الزميل الفاضل الزعيم 2000 فى نقاط محددة واردنا منه الاستفاضه بعد ذلك
كمثال. الحصيرة لهذه المبانى المرتفعه تكون ذات عمق كبير فهل الطرق العاديه لمعالجة الخرسانه
تكون ذات جدوى هل هى مقبوله هندسيا
اخوانى الافاضل هذا مايريده المهندس عبد الرحمن وانا ايضا اريد ان ازداد علما لانه لم يسبق لى العمل 
فى مثل هذه المشروعات؛
والله الموفق


----------



## زينة مدني (30 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
فعلا هذا شيء يسر القلب و اقصد بذلك تجاوب الاخوان الافاضل مع طلب المهندس عبد الرحمن و ارجو لفت انتباه الاخوة الى حاجتي انا ايضا لكل المعلومات و الخبرات المتوفرة لاني حاليا في مرحلة البحث و موضوعي يتناول جانب التخطيط بصورة خاصة
ارجو من الاخوان الالتفات لمساعدتي انا ايضا
و انا متابعة لهذا الموضوع بشغف و اهتمام
مع الشكر لكل من لا يبخل بالمعرفة ويحاول ان ينفع بها الناس


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم​بخصوص المهام المطلوبة لمدير المشروع بشكل عام في كل المشاريع 

Plans, schedules, directs and controls the progress of construction activities.
Reviews and verifies accuracy and consistency of engineering drawings and specifications and
monitors progress to ensure compliance with plans and specifications.
Prepares regular reports on progress and requirements for labor, materials, machinery and
equipment at the construction site.
Meeting regularly with the Owners, Subcontractors, Client and Consultants to monitor and
coordinate all phases of the construction project.
Monitors Subcontractor's work schedule, safety performance and work quality.
Ensures Client's specifications and requirements are implemented according to agreed upon
deliverables; produces punch lists and coordinate completion of those lists.
Evaluates and determines appropriate construction delivery systems and the most cost-effective
plan and schedule for completing the project.
Organizes and attends site meetings on Contractor's and Supplier's quality and performance to
ensure adherence to established standards.
Ensures that site comply with current health and safety regulations and Company’s safety policies.
Develops good safety culture by ensuring that all personnel are trained or well briefed (method
statements, risk assessments) in the tasks they undertake.

Internally with the Project team in line with the requirements of the Company's IMS and PMM.
Externally with Client/Subcontractor/Supplier representatives.​
المهام المطلوبه من مدير المشروع هي نفسها بغض النظر عن طبيعة المشروع فوظيفة مدير المشروع هي وظيفة ادارية هندسية اكثر منها وظيفية تنفيذية وخصوصا في دول الخليج فنظام العمل المتبع في عدد من الدول ان مدير المشروع ( هو بتاع كله ) غير موجود حيث يوجد كادر كامل للعمل ( وليس عدد محدود جدا كما هو الحال ) فوظيفة مدير المشروع هي ادارية هندسية بحته فقدرته على ادارة الكادر العامل معه ومتابعته للمهام المطلوبه التي ذكرتها هي مقدار نجاحة.
بخصوص الابنية العالية فالمختلف فيها هي طبيعة الاعمال الانشائية اما باقي المتطلبات فهي نفسها وبسبب ارتفاع المباني هناك معدات خاصة ملطوبه للعمل cranes وتحديد مكان تثبيتها والاعمال التي يمكن ان تقوم بها. استخدام انظمة خاصة بالصب بدلا من المضخات المتحركة ( على سيارة) حيث يلاحظ وجود مضخة ثابتة بالاسفل ويتم نقل الخراسانه من خلال الشافت او المصعد بانابيت وفي النهاية يوجد مضخة متحركة تغطي معظم المساحة.

1- استخدام pile ويمكنك الرجوع لمشاركة الاخ المهندس محمد زيدان فهي مرجع مهم في طرق التنفيذ للاوتاد الخرسانية.( قسم الهندسة المدنية).
2- بسبب العمق الكبير للتأسيس يمكن ان يكون لديك نظام Excavation Protection & dewaterring system وهناك العديد من المشاركات في منتدى الهندسة المدنية بهذا الخصوص وهي مهمه.
3- بسبب الاحمال العالية على التربه يكون في معظم الحالات الاساسات من نوع Raft Foundation وذات سماكة كبيرة (من 2 - 2.5 متر او اكثر ) ولصب هذه الاساس هناك متطلبات خاصة من حيث ان القوة المطلوبه للخرسانة كبيرة (400-500 كغم لكل سم2) ولتقليل من اثر تفاعل الاسمنت يستخدم مواد خاصه مع الاسمنت منها ( البوزولان - GGPFs_ فلاي اش Fly Ash وانواع اخري) وهناك متطلبات خاصة لتنفيذ حديد تسليح الرافت وطريقة الصب.
4- نظام البلاطات في العادة Solid salb or Flat Slab or post tenstion slab>
5- سرعة العمل في المشروع يتطلب التقديق على نظام formwork=Shuttering وفي العادة يقوم بتنفيذ هذا النظام شركات خاصه .
6- التأكيد على مهندس التنسيق coordinate Engineer بتدقيق الانظمة الالكتروميكانيك مع مخططات الانشائي والمعماري 
7- متابعة كادر العمل لديك من المهندسين وهذا سيأخذ معظم الوقت لديك
8- متابعة انظمة السلامه العامه في العمل مع مهندس safety
9- وضع مخطط master plan للموقع وتحديد اماكن العمل وحركة الاليات و cranes .
10- الدقة المطلوبه للاعمال المساحية والتأكد من شاقولية المبنى Verticaly
ومن وجهة نظري ما يطلب من مدير المشروع بادارة الكادر الهندسي والتنسيق في Submittal & Approval وحسن التعاون مع جهاز الاشراف وومثلي المالك هو السبيل الامثل في انجاز المشروع في اسرع واحن طريقة للتنفيذ.
وكل عمل قبل ان يبدأ يجب بيان طريقة العملMethod statements وطريقة عمل Q. C له قبل البدء به.

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## أيمن عليش (31 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد من الامور المؤثرة أيضا في المباني العالية هو نظام التشطيب الخارجي و العمل على بدأه مبكرا و ذلك لإعتباره نشاط حرج جدا لإرتباطه بالتشطيب الداخلي للمبنى و يجب العمل على عدم الإنتظار حتى يتم الإنتهاء من الهيكل الخرساني كاملا بأي وسيلة


----------



## زينة مدني (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
متابع باهتمام مشاركات و افكار الاخوان
وارجو تقديم المزيد من حالات في واقع العمل


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 أغسطس 2008)

الزميل الزعيم أنا بانتظارك ،فلا تتأخر علينا


----------



## باسم منلا (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
يجب ان يكون الاستشاري على استعداد لتلبية حاجات المقاول من مخططات و تصاميم نهائية دون أن يتسبب في تأخير أو إيقاف عمل المقاول
و قد واجهتني مشكلة في إحدى المرات
و هي أن الاستشاري تأخر في التصميم الداخلي و بالتالي تأخر تحديد اماكن الفتحات في البلاطات
هذه الفتحات متعلقة باماكن تثبيت الأجهزة الكهربائية و خاصة إذا كانت المنشأة خاصة
----------------------------------------------------
تنقسم إدارة الابراج حسب علمي إلى عدة محاور و هي :
إدارة الأعمال الإنشائية ( العمود الفقري) و لكي ينجح يجب الإهتمام بالمجالات التالية :
إدارة موضوع التصاميم و المخططات (بالعمل مع الإستشاري)
إدارة توريد المواد و المعدات و العمالة
إدارة الوثائق الحكومية (ما يلزم من اوراق البلدية و الموافقات و التصريحات)
إدارة موقع العمل (تجهيز المكاتب site offices و تأمين الماء و الكهرباء إلى الموقع)
إدارة الأمان ( يعني الحفاظ على الأمان safety في موقع العمل )
إدارة العقود ( الحفاظ على شروطها و أرشفتها )
إدارة الكلف ( متابعة كل ما يتعلق بالكلف )
إدارة المستندات ( الرسائل و محاضر الاجتماعات و الاستلامات و الموافقات و الأوامر و -----) 
-------------------------------------------------------
الإجتماعات الدورية :
weekly progress meetings لمناقشة التقدم العام و المشاكل الطارئة و العقبات
weekly MEP meetings لمناقشة كل ما يتعلق بالاعمال الكهربائية و الميكانيكية
weekly client meeting لتوضيح سير العمل للمالك و مناقشة طلباته 
weekly health and safty meeting لمناقشة كل ما يتعلق بالصحة و السلامة في الموقع
weekly planning meeting لمناقشة كل ما يتعلق بالبرنامج الزمني
-------------------------------------------------------------------
البرنامج الزمني :
لكي تنجح الخطة الزمنية للمشروع يجب الاهتمام بثلاثة محاور:
procurement program لتنظيم تأمين المواد اللازمة للعمل
shopdrawing program لضمان تأمين المخططات و التصماميم
construction progam لتنظيم الاعمال الانشائية
-------------------------------------------------------------------
تنقسم اعمال الأبراج إلى مراحل أساسية :
enabling work لأعمال الحفر و الأوتاد (الأوتاد المحيطة و أوتاد الأساسات )
sub-structure لأعمال الأساسات
super-structure لأعمال البيتون الاساسية ( الاعمدة و البلاطات)
MEP work (لأعمال أنظمة الكهرباء و الانارة والتهوية و التبريد و الحماية من الحريق ----)
finishing work ( لأعمال الإكساءات مثل التبليط و الدهان و المنجور الخشبي و ----)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

اعانك الله


----------



## بديع الحمصي (15 فبراير 2011)

أنا أؤيد البدء بالتشطيبات الخارجية للمباني بالتواتر مع انشائها والشكر كل الشكر على هذه المقالة


----------

